# Pale Vs. Maris Vs. Golden Promise



## bcp (2/4/12)

1. Maris vs. pale
My most successful ales have had maris as a base, certainly the english ales, and even APAs. It's a correlation - I can't specifically identify the maris 'flavour' in amongst the other ingredients. I don't have time for a side by side... I read a comment that MO gives a slightly sweeter profile and can 'soak up the hop flavour'. (?)



So I'm wondering if anyone can point to specific beers where they would choose a standard pale, like JW pale, ahead of a maris otter? I'm looking for insights into why I should keep both and choose one for specific outcomes. 

2. Maris vs. golden promise
I've never tried golden promise - similar question. Differences between maris and golden promise? When would you use one over the other, and why?


----------



## mje1980 (2/4/12)

Intersting, i've used heaps of MO over the years, and i love it too. Can't put my finger on it, just really nice. I just got a sack of GP, so will be interested to see the diff. I did get a sack if halcyon pale a while ago, and i remember it was "sweeter", and lighter in flavor than MO. Great for UK and US blonde ales. Toned down APA's. Highly drinkable!.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/4/12)

I use Perle (Used to be Bairds, now TF - that's what CB sell).

It's (allegedly) somewhere between GP and MO.

Great base for all ales, great malty flavour, but to me, it still tastes clean enough.

Even did a mild (mashed it high) with it.

Goomba


----------



## stux (2/4/12)

I find MO gives a more biscuity flavour than GP, GP giving a cleaner yet very tasty profile

Basically MO is more dominant in a beer whereas GP brings a lovely real grain ale flavour without crowding everything else out

In contrast other grains are almost flavorless unless you head towards Munich/Vienna territory


----------



## donburke (2/4/12)

i has some bad experiences with TFFMMO and dont use it anymore, i was getting some flavours i describe as musty (perhaps its a bad description, but in any event, i didnt like it)

i have now been using TFFMGP and absolutely love it any UK style beer


----------



## Bribie G (2/4/12)

I've never used MO - I just got a sack of GP, I swing between GP and Halcyon in the Thomas Fawcett range and Bairds Perle, but I don't think CB sell that any more. Perle is great for lighter flavoured blonde ales and the dux nutz in APAs.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/4/12)

Bribie G said:


> ...Bairds Perle, but I don't think CB sell that any more. Perle is great for lighter flavoured blonde ales and the dux nutz in APAs.



CB switched to TF Perle - it tastes pretty much the same, and is the base for my current AIPA.

Goomba


----------



## mmmyummybeer (2/4/12)

I guess it proble more comes down to personal preference. I would go the MO first though I guess it depends on price and whether you think its value for the extra $ over say JW Pale. I brought a sack of GP but was disappointed in it, and ended up throwing the last out as it went slack from sitting too long. Its interesting to hear peoples take on them but once again I think its personal preference so try them for yourself, after all that's the joy of home brewing.


----------



## drsmurto (2/4/12)

MO is nutty, GP more a sweet, honey like flavour.

I like both and have bags of both. Good for any ale. 

My opinion only.

Slightly OT - make a fig cake for work which used 200mL of my dark ale on tap. A simple Coopers like dark ale but i used MO as the base malt and a single bittering addition of Magnum. No nuts in the cake and everyone commented on the nuttiness to the point where those with nut allergies were asking twice just to make sure.

EDIT - no reason IMO that you need to keep a bag of Australian malt if you like MO or GP. They work in any ale, I no longer buy the local stuff, too bland and boring for my taste.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (2/4/12)

Great thread! Iv'e always wondered the same thing about these different malts. I usually use TFFMMA and I love it in any pale ales and english styles. Tried bb ale malt and really wasn't fussed at all and im yet to crack open the golden promise sack staring at me in the corner.....looks like it'll be going in DrSmurtos golden ale very soon though!!


----------

